# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Odpod Shipping Container House

## craigman

Hey Everyone. 
My name is Craig and i'm building a shipping container house with 8x 40 foot high cube containers. We have done all the internal cut outs and installed windows and doors. Framing is done and now we are finishing off the deck. I have a website with heaps of photos and plans etc. Location: Healesville, Vic. please visit: www.odpod.com.au 
I'm looking for some advice on spray-on insulation, rental kits. (Because the container is made from steel regular insulation bats will get wet and cause the walls to mold) I need to use a closed cell spray on foam insulation to create a vapor barrier. I'm looking to rent the equipment and buy the chemicals to do my own spray insulation. I have only managed to find one company to rent the gear and they are very expensive. If anyone has contacts on this kind of thing in Melbourne it would be appreciated. Feel free to ask questions. 
Cheers
Craig

----------


## Gaza

Not sure if have much luck hiring machine have you had a supply and install price ?   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## craigman

> Not sure if have much luck hiring machine have you had a supply and install price ? 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

   Yup I have prices. Ranging from $22k to $40k for install. I can buy the chemicals for far less.

----------


## Mike8136

Have you considered PIR (polyiso) foam sheets? They can be adhered with polyurethane based adhesive and form a closed cell system.

----------


## craigman

I have looked into PIR (polyiso) foam sheets. The only problem is air will still get around them between the gaps and in the spots the sheets can't get into. This wall cause condensation on those areas where the air comes into contact with the steel. So it's looking like spray on is the only option.

----------


## CraigandKate

Hey Craig, 
Sorry I have no idea about spray on insulation but try putting a bit of a Go to Whoa up on here with some pictures and whatnot, might get a bit more interest! I know its pretty impressive in the flesh. 
The other Craig and Kate :P

----------


## craigman

Good Idea, Cheers Craig and Kate, pictures below. (ps: my girlfriends name is also Kate)

----------

